# Steam Spiel von fremden PC auf eigenen PC kopieren (also kein klassisches internes Verschieben)



## Arathas (13. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe eine richtig lahme Internetverbindung (3k) und habe öfter Spiele, wo ich Ewigkeiten Laden muss (30-50 GB = 1-2 Tage Ladezeit!).
Ein Kumpel von mir hat jedoch (fast) immer die gleichen Titel wie ich und hat eine 100k Leitung.

Geht dies, oder denke ich mir das zu einfach:

- Mein Kumpel lädt das Spiel runter
- Ich gehe mit der externen Platte zum Kumpel und kopiere das Spiel (aus dem Common Ordner)
- ich starte bei mir Steam und "tue so" als würde ich das Spiel runterladen, breche den Download dann aber einfach nach paar Sekunden ab in dem ich Steam einfach schließe
- ich gehe in den Steam Ordner auf meiner Festplatte und kopiere das Spiel in das richtige Verzeichnis (steam apps > common)
- ich starte wieder Steam und lade das Spiel runter..........Steam (hoffentlich) erkennt nach einiger Zeit das Spiel und passt dieses nur noch auf meinen Rechner an (ka.....z.B. Registry?)

Funktioniert dies?
Ich habe keine Lust mehr mit meiner langsamen Leitung aktuell solche Brocken runterzuladen (zumal ich sogar wieder bei Null anfangen kann zu laden, wenn meine Internetverbindung mal ein Disconnect hat)

Danke und LG
Jürgen


----------



## Rolk (13. Mai 2016)

Du brauchst nichts zu tricksen. Steam hat eine export-import Funktion. Klickt das entsprechende Spiel in seiner Bibliothek mit der rechten Maustaste an -->Spieldateien sichern. Der Rest ist selbsterklärend. 

Auf deinem Rechner startest du Steam. Oben im Menü unter Steam gibt es den Punkt "Spiele sichern und wiederherstellen". Der Rest sollte auch wieder klar sein.


----------



## Tech (13. Mai 2016)

Oder einfach wenn Steam geschlossen ist, kopieren und einfügen.


----------



## FortuneHunter (14. Mai 2016)

Funktioniert Tadellos. 
Als ich meinen alten PC für meinen Neffen fertig gemacht habe, habe ich die Steamspiele die wir beide hatten einfach vom meinem neuen PC (der die Steamplatten geerbt hat) auf die neue Festplatte meines Neffen gezogen.
Das ganze via Netzwerk. Einfach die dem Spiel zugeordneten Ordner aus dem Common-Verzeichnis vom neuen Rechner in den Common-Ordner auf dem alten Rechner kopiert.

Es waren rund 170 Spiele.

 Nachdem ich den Rechner als Geschenk überreicht hatte, hat er sich mit seinem Benutzeraccount angemeldet und konnte sofort loslegen. 
In ein paar Fällen wurden noch ein paar wenige MByte nachgeladen.

Die von dir beschriebene Trickserei ist bei Origin nötig, aber nicht bei Steam.


----------



## Arathas (14. Mai 2016)

funktioniert leider nicht..................habs gerade bei Doom ausprobiert.

Der vorhandene Ordner (mit 50 GB) wird einfach ignoriert und er lädt das komplette Spiel wieder runter.
Somit werden auch statt 50 GB 100 GB auf der Platte "reserivert" quasi. Sehr schade.............

ich frag mich nur woher die zweiten 50 GB stammen.....weil der Ordnuer Doom ist trotzdem nur 1x 51 GB groß


----------



## HordyH (14. Mai 2016)

Nimm deinen PC zu deinem kumpel mit und fertig


----------



## Noname1987 (14. Mai 2016)

Die Steam Sicherung funktioniert eigentlich zu 100% nutze Rolks Beschreibung dann klappt das.


----------



## Arathas (14. Mai 2016)

hab halt wenig Plan davon...bei Steamsicherung muss ich dann auch auswählen CD oder DVD Größe? WTF?


----------



## Noname1987 (14. Mai 2016)

DVD Größe macht weniger Dateien.


----------

